# Fish finder battery question



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a brand new 12 volt 12 ah battery and took it out yesterday to mosquito. Running just my fish finder it only lasted about 1-1/2 hours before dying. What's the deal? How long should it have lasted? Thanks in advance for any information


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Seems that battery should last a fish finder a couple days before charging. What type finder are ya running ? My 12v, 9 ah, vex will run a couple days without charging.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

It's a lowrance 4x chirp. That's what I thought it should last. I don't get it.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Wasn't fully charged or is a faulty battery. A good 12ah would last MUCH longer than that.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i agree with the other guys. charge it up again overnight and run your fish finder in the garage. if it does it again take it back right away, the battery is shot. it could have been sitting on a stockroom shelf somewhere forever, got crusty inside.

you could also check the voltage after charging, it should be 13 volts or so, then see what it is after you run your fishfinder for a while. a good battery wont drop much after an hour or so. if it gets down to 10 volts or so after an hour then the battery is no good.

also, wherever you bought it from, i wouldnt buy batteries from them anymore. SLA batteries need to be either sold fresh or maintained. they need to be charged every once in a while or they get destroyed internally.


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks guys, hardwaterfan I'll try running it in the garage that's a good idea thanks


----------



## Yakeyes (Jan 1, 2015)

I bought it from radio shack. Where do you guys buy yours? I was having trouble finding them


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

im not sure where to buy from, i havent bought one in years. you really should check the voltage before and after charging to make sure it isnt the charger. its slightly possible that its the charger.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

The 4x chirp has a current drain of 1.1a. A 12ah battery should last for roughly 11 hrs fully charged. 
You should slow charge that battery for 24hrs at 500ma.
What charger output are you using?


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I just got a 12 volt 9 amp at Gander Mtn for $19.


----------



## Flyfishpete (Dec 14, 2011)

Advice on where to buy replacement 12V 9Ah for my Vexilar FL-8, locally


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Battery Empire has them off of Triskett by Berea Rd. I think they're like $30. I just got one on eBay last week for $18 though with free shipping. If you need one ASAP, I'd see if the Gander Mountain over in Sheffield has any. I'm pretty sure Kirk Battery in Cleveland has them as well, but I've never called them for a price quote. Plenty of options out there haha



Flyfishpete said:


> Advice on where to buy replacement 12V 9Ah for my Vexilar FL-8, locally


----------



## Flyfishpete (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, RStock521, I tried Gander by phone. no luck. Try the other two tomorrow. Flyfishpete, 
,


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Kirk has them almost all the time. I sent numerous people from here to them without issue. Call ahead and they will have one for charged and ready to go. The one you want is the PS1290 they sell, it is the 9 amp. They have 8,9 and 10 amp. BERARDI the 10 is a little taller of you have a tight space. I have the receipt for warranty. All their info is there on the receipt. It was 24.95. Also bought a new smaller aqua view battery.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

did you put a full charge on the battery before using it?? a battery will lose its charge just sitting on the shelf. I bought a marine deep cycle battery for the electric winch on my boat trailer. and I put it on the charger to make sure it was fully charged before using it. and it took a long time for it to charge. and I have a black & decker 2 10 20 40 amp automatic charger. I just set it on 40 amps and it charges what the battery will charge. if the battery is low it will only charge a few amps and go up as the battery charges then will drop as the battery gets charged and shuts off when the battery gets charged. then kick back on if the battery drops charge.

every battery should be charged before using the battery.
sherman


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I run a 10ah battery with my lowrance elite 7 hdi fish from Sun up to Sun down and it's still got plenty of juice. I charge it with a cheap battery tender from harbor freight.


----------



## thebear (Apr 24, 2014)

12v 9am battery in my marcum LX-7 can run all day, and maybe drop 1-1.5 in battery, i have gone days without having issues


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

HookSet Harvey said:


> I run a 10ah battery with my lowrance elite 7 hdi fish from Sun up to Sun down and it's still got plenty of juice. I charge it with a cheap battery tender from harbor freight.


Harvey assuming you are ice fishing with it... How do you like it. Any photos of your set up??


----------



## JD123 (Jan 13, 2017)

do you have any photos for that? I wonder if it's good to use warn winch I use for my truck.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's a pic of it. Video on YouTube also while fishing clearfork for little perch . Search ice fishing clearfork on youtube


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

RStock521 said:


> Battery Empire has them off of Triskett by Berea Rd. I think they're like $30. I just got one on eBay last week for $18 though with free shipping. If you need one ASAP, I'd see if the Gander Mountain over in Sheffield has any. I'm pretty sure Kirk Battery in Cleveland has them as well, but I've never called them for a price quote. Plenty of options out there haha


 The folks at batt empire have always been good to me they will check youre old battery for you my vex will run two days on a chrg no prob


----------

